# Natural Aquarium Sand Substrate: Any Recommendations?



## mark4785 (14 Mar 2013)

I'm currently preparing to set up a new planted aquarium, and after having the most horrendous experience with play sand which seemed to be leaching nasties into the water, I'm now on the look out for a decent alternative substrate which has a fin and minuscule properties just like play sand does.

If anybody knows of a safe alternative to play sand, I'd appreciate you letting me know.

Note: I will not be adding a substrate which alters the KH, GH or PH of the water and it would be great if it was silicate-free.


Thanks!


----------



## BIN578 (14 Mar 2013)

Pets At Home do a fine silica sand but the colour is not that great.  Unipac do some in fine and coarse grades.  Im told that maui, fiji and samoa will not alter the water chemistry but some of their others could technically contain dolomite, which will affect it.  Finally, 16/30 grade swimming pool sand is an option wih a grain size of 0.4 to 0.8mm.  Not sure which playsand you have used but I found Argos playsand to be fine, and also B&Q's version (which was a lot easier to clean).


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Mar 2013)

Have a look at the unipac sand ranges. They do some brilliant sands, some close to the Ada sand IMO. A little more expensive than play sands though, but it's worth it.


----------



## mark4785 (16 Mar 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Have a look at the unipac sand ranges. They do some brilliant sands, some close to the Ada sand IMO. A little more expensive than play sands though, but it's worth it.


 
Thanks. I'm not factoring play sand in here as some contain some hazardous stuff not even fit for children to play with.

Are there any Unipac sand users here? If so what are your experiences of using it? Any issues?


----------



## ltsai (18 Mar 2013)

mark4785 said:


> Thanks. I'm not factoring play sand in here as some contain some hazardous stuff not even fit for children to play with.


 
Can you elaborate that a little bit? Even if you buy play sand for sand pits for children?


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Mar 2013)

mark4785 said:


> Are there any Unipac sand users here? If so what are your experiences of using it? Any issues?


I've used their sands and gravels literally hundreds of times and they are very very good. They are generally clean enough to add to the tank without washing and they have a huge variety of gravels ,sands and micro gravels. Personally the Natural Sands are my favorite, Maui in particular. Most of their products can be found at Maidenhead Aquatics and World of Waters, if they don't have it they are able to order it in for you. Aqua Essentials and The Green Machine also stock a small range of their products. Check out their website here Aquatic | Unipac – the leading supplier of aquatic and reptile substrates in the United Kingdom


----------



## pepedopolous (18 Mar 2013)

It's funny that aquatic soils have become so commonly-used that when we see aquariums with sand or gravel instead it seems fresh and exciting!


I think I'll give (Swell) Unipac sand a try soon. I think I won't have any problems dosing every day (I do at the moment) so I don't really need soil.

The only concern I have is stories I've heard about sand that is too deep causing problems. Maybe using small lava stones under the sand could help in keeping it oxygenated...


----------



## Alastair (18 Mar 2013)

I prefer the look of pool filter sand. It's really cheap too and is a bigger grain than play sand or silver sand etc


----------



## BIN578 (19 Mar 2013)

Alastair said:


> I prefer the look of pool filter sand. It's really cheap too and is a bigger grain than play sand or silver sand etc


 
Do you like it compared to unipac sands too or are you just comparing it to playsand ?


----------

